# Cory Everson



## Curt James (Sep 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 10, 2011)

Hadn't seen her in quite some time, thanx Curt.

She was awesome! And she still looks very good.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 10, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Hadn't seen her in quite some time, thanx Curt.
> 
> She was awesome! And she still looks very good.



I believe that's a recent interview, too. Uploaded March 2011. Not sure if Cory goes by Everson just professionally or by her husband's name, Donia. The interviewer states she knows Cory, her neighbor, as Cory Donia. 

Everson mentions her adopted son and daughter during the interview. Was searching for images of Cory for another thread and saw her blog with pics of Nina and Boris (she states Boris in the interview but labels his pics as Bo in her blog) as well as a shot of her mother and her sister, Cameo.






Everson's son Bo and daughter Nina





*L-R:* Cory, their mother, Cameo Kneuer

More @ *Cory Everson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------

